# [Video] Possible Wifi Fix For Cyanogenmod Android On Hp Touchpad!



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

This may or may not be a way to fix some of the issues we have been having for our Cyanogenmod Android on the HP Touchpad. This is not a guaranteed fix, but several people (including me) have found this to be beneficial.

THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL FULL FIX!!!!

I do not promise anything, but this is definitely worth a shot.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for this, sure this will be helpful to some


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Thanks for this, sure this will be helpful to some


I hope so. I know that I had some major success with this, and so have others in the IRC channel.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Sooo basically Settings -> Applications -> Development
Change hostname to < 16 chars ?


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

EDIT: thought it made a difference but didnt in the end


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dvader said:


> Sooo basically Settings -> Applications -> Development
> Change hostname to < 16 chars ?


Awwww, you gave it away, and no spoiler alert!!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Rebooting into webOS works better for fixing things. Using a different router helps too.


----------



## HPrep (Oct 25, 2011)

I posted this already


----------



## HPrep (Oct 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8058-possible-wifi-fix-for-many-issues/


----------



## HPrep (Oct 25, 2011)

Roadkill put in dev channel for next release


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

HPrep said:


> Roadkill put in dev channel for next release


I know. Roadkill was the one that brought it to my attention. I'm just trying to get it out to people who it may help right now. Good job on finding this, BTW.


----------



## HPrep (Oct 25, 2011)

It seems this will fix a majority of peoples issues but not all .what gateway are you using Rev?


----------



## djhomeboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I run relax and sleep and for whatever reason my wifi never drops as long as its open

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

HPrep said:


> It seems this will fix a majority of peoples issues but not all .what gateway are you using Rev?


I have several that I switch between. I have a linsys N router at home, some crazy no-name thing at my work, and at another offsite location, I have a really old linksys G. This setting seems to like all three.


----------



## djhomeboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Agreed, good results so far.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## chr0m4k3y (Oct 7, 2011)

just confirmed that by doing this, when i got to my office, it connected to my access point automatically, before i had to do the turn off/on cycle for it to fix


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

Worked for me. No more torn off and on for wifi to connect

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Premium Forums App.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The mighty troika of wifi fixes (for those who need them) at this point appears to be the following, in order of impact on your wifi environment:

- Shorten host name on TP
- Set wifi channel on router to a channel in the 1-5 range
- Change router from N to B/G protocol

If I had wifi issues that would be the set of changes I would step through at this point. Some folks won't even have access to the latter two where the wifi network isn't under their control, so fingers crossed that the first option works in those situations...


----------

